# Bess's coat is changing!



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Recently noticed Bess has new white/silver strands beginning to grow in amongst her black coat. I've tried to capture it on photo.



















I knew this may happen as her dad has the silvering gene and am happy whatever her colour. 

I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Sue you know I love cockapoo coat colours .. pretty please can you email me some updates of your girls for the My Dogs Life changing coat feature ... oh Bess with a fading gene .. exciting  ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thst happened to inca, she have never actualy gon silver she is still pure black but if you look in her coat you see more and more thick white hairs.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh how exciting!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is the same. She has had the white hairs in her coat for about a year, I did think her coat was going to change, but still just the random hairs.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

White highlights! 

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Poppy is the same. She has had the white hairs in her coat for about a year, I did think her coat was going to change, but still just the random hairs.


That's interesting Colin. I like the scattering of white in Poppy's coat.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

It was strange at first it looked like she was going to have a white patch right in the middle of her back. I think it must have been her adult coat coming through and the white hairs came in first, and they were more visible because they were thicker, now just random hairs and you have to be very close to her to see them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley has four or five white hairs in his coat only .... but I am loving the scattered look on Bess and Poppy ... they may just have the few white scattered hairs in their black coats or it may fade :S 

I think the fading actually happens all over and a black dog will fade to a brown tone all over then a grey/silver .. 

We will all keep a close eye on your girls (they are gorgeous) and be looking for a change in colour tone .. something exciting for the New Year xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

looks like more silver cockapoos like romeo janice


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

romeo said:


> looks like more silver cockapoos like romeo janice


Did Romeo go from black to silver?


----------

